# BluePrints-PBGFC Jr's



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Finally got this put together. Fished the jr with four anglers...had 2 knock downs all day...1st Place Mahi early...Blue on 50 late in the day to take 1st place C&R, top male angler, and tournament champ. The kids were great.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10UdU55fGSg


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great video, thanks for taking the time to post. Your Jr. angler did one heck of a job, his form and technique was awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Great video, you guys slayed em! No way youd ever see me sleeping if were catching mahi haha! :thumbup:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome video!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Good job - Team Blueprints!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Tom! and Congratulations! watched it on your FB...good footage on the C & R...


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Great team work!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Great catch perfect rat blue for Pal


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go Team Blueprints. Congrats on the win.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I watched some of the footage last night at the Shaker on Brians phone!! Look like a great time!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

great video and conrgrats on the blue!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

That's awesome, I can't wait to do that with my boys.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

ya'll got it done! Congrats on the win! Looks like the kids had a blast.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

That's what it's all about right there! Those kids are truly blessed to have great parents! Nice job out there, and awesome video!


----------

